# vlčica



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

15 weeks


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Ugly lookin dog ain't he. But the name suits him. Does he have more prey drive than mookie?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is that the mixed puppy? Other than the facial markings and maybe around the ears, I would not know if I didn’t already.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I think he's precious. I especially love those stocky legs, looks like he's got places to go and things to sniff. As my grandma would say, "he looks like he's got the devil in him!"


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Cute little pup in a kinda scruffy way


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes, this is the muttdoodle. Thanks for the compliments. She is cute but wouldn't pass for purebred. More prey driven than either her sire or brother. You can see the prey in the eye.




























I want to say the head is maybe collieish? Coat was just like "pariah" generic fawn all over, but last week a little black began to appear? Now I'm curious as to what will happen?










looks like it might turn into a "pattern sable?"



Color Genetics in German Shepherds


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

not like "fantastic" prey, just, some individuals in _any litter_ will exhibit more prey than others, and she's _one of those_


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

berno von der seeweise said:


> You can see the prey in the eye.


I don't see "the prey," but I do see a pupil.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

for lack of a better word it’s almost like a “lurcher” eye. Glass eye? Marble eye? I really don’t know what to call it? Neither parent has it, nor the brother. I’m sure it just floats around in the genetic gumbo and lined up to express here. It’s associated with prey but not observable @ 7 wks. In other words the eyes didn’t look like that when I kept her back. The prey was observable @ 49 days, but that eye wasn’t.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

My point is that prey is a trait that is determined by behavior. Behavior is something observable *and *measurable. The appearance of an eye is not a behavior and in no way can be associated with a dog's prey drive. It is like saying the clothes you are wearing is a behavior. Your opinion on what the eye looks like it purely subjective in addition to it having nothing to do with behavior or prey. The only time eyes have behavior associated with prey is related to eye contact with prey. For some dogs the eye contact is much quicker to occur and follows the prey much more intensely. Since you are doing experimental breeding, it is to your advantage to be scientific about it. There is a reason you don't know what to call it.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

nah there's an association between that eye and prey. It's like a sighthound eye or whatever. Deerhound? greyhound? That's why I said "lurcher." I'll update as the coat color emerges and hopefully catch a better eye foto along the way.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Then what is the association? What does "that eye" mean? Looks like an eye to me. What is a sighthound eye other than an eye in a sighthound breed? If you are talking about the eyeball, the only changes will be redness or changes in pupil size. If you are talking about changes in expression of the skin around the eye, there is no way to associate that with prey. Your belief that the parents or sibling had different eyes in likely the result of the breeding being an outcross to another breed.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm talking about the eyeball proper. It's not a gsd eye. It's like a hound eye or whatever. I've seen it on lurchers.



Chip Blasiole said:


> Your belief that the parents or sibling had different eyes in likely the result of the breeding being an outcross to another breed.


precisely. Like houndeye (or whatever it is) just rolls around in the stew back behind all breeds, and when you start crossing it may line up.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You get any video of this girl working?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> You get any video of this girl working?


I only got the camera yesterday because of the sudden coat change. Until last week she'd been just a very pale "fawn" yellow/tan/biscuit. I haven't bothered to document her prey or grip since we did the "monkey test." 9 weeks ago, maybe?











good little grips though, and she loves to chase and bite after the toys.



















I'll get some fotos of her on the yoteangel if you want to see


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

_"edit: permanent ban in place due to repeated warnings and suspensions for insults and inciting conflict. -mod team”_


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

I find this girl absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yeah...those eyes....ya ever seen a a Dachshund's eyes ? They got lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eyes. When he comes after ya, he doesn’t seem to be livin’ until he bites ya, and those black eyes roll over white, and then – aww, then you hear that terrible high-pitch screamin’,

SuperG


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

she kinda looks a little dachshundy


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Chip Blasiole said:


> _"edit: permanent ban in place due to repeated warnings and suspensions for insults and inciting conflict. -mod team”_


I for 1 find this news terrible! Chip is contrary a lot, but he keeps discussions interesting and brings a lot of knowledge to the table.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is cute and looks like she will be a spunky girl. I like her expression, alert and focused. She will probably be a fun dog to work with.
Type wise she looks to be about a generation off the "feral type". Dogs left to there own devices will revert in a fairly short time to a type, regardless of breeds involved. Medium sized, tipped ears, grey/yellow color, medium coat, collie type build. Think Carolina Dog.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Nobody here will miss Chip’s input more than I. Please don’t anyone ask me how I know so  but in certain states a “life sentence” may equate to as little as 7 yrs if you do your time right. Everyday recorded as “good behavior” by department of corrections may equate to “3 days time served.” In other words if you conduct yourself like a gentleman, a warden may trade ya 2 for 1. So, not for nothin,’ just, forever is a very long time...










In any event, as luck would have it I had a seemingly serendipitous development unfold here last night. I’ll preface by explaining I keep a barn full of commercial type meat rabbits. State of the art cuniculture laboratory which doubles as a milking parlor 2x daily. I can’t remember exactly how old she was when this pup finally ventured all the way from her whelpingbox to the barn, but as soon as she did, I began imprinting rabbits. No big deal, just daily nose to nose exposure and lots of positive reinforcement.










Cut to the chase, last night I was startled by the unmistakable sounds of this pup engaged in mortal combat back in the woods. Bloodcurdling barking and snarling. It really sounded to me as though she was fighting for her life. It was over before I had my flashlight and she happily greeted me on the trail with little tail waggling as I found my way to the scene, where I recovered the still warm corpse of wild rabbit.

Near as I can piece it together, this 15 week old pup heard an owl killing a wild rabbit back there and squeezed through my field fence in order to successfully fight it off (!!?!!). I mean she must have, because I heard her scrappin’ like a demon back there, and whatever killed that rabbit was forced to flee not only without the meat, but also without leaving _not so much as a single hair_ out of place on the pup...

I’ll never attempt to claim this mutt is PH2 material, but I think all things considered she definitely earned herself some sort of a little honorary hillbilly title out of the deal… OSM1 sounds about right to me (owl standeroffer muttpup 1).

she's not just cute, she's got grit, too


----------

